# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  www.acmgold.com is a scam forex broker

## amposah

I opened live account with ACMGOLD last year and deposited $ 2600 usd through their bank account and started trading FOREX with their platform and was making profit.

On 12th December,2012, i got email from them that they have disable my trading account and all the live trading account in Ghana. And since then i could not login into my trading account again.

Every attempt to get my fund back from them has avail to nothing, i have reported to Ghana security agencies about this FRAUD activities from ACMGOLD against over 200 clients that worth almost 1 million usd.

Every attempt to get them pay this money to me and other clients, they are not responding.  i have all my evidence with me.

ACMGOLD still claim they operate in Ghana and still have their Ghana office physical address in their website, but such office don't exist in Ghana.

Their business development manager is South African residing in Nigeria see his details below

Name: Shehzad Oza
Business Development Manager
Mob: (+234) 7035033130,(+234) 8089221259
BB PIN: 27050cbd
Email: shehzad.oza@acmgold.com


 see more proof of the scam and complains of other customers below

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex-...tml#post120931

----------


## ACM Gold Brand Rep

Mr. Amposah,

As we have already stated at numerous forums including the one you have highlighted, your claim has been deemed useless because we have sent you your account statement and explained to you that your equity has been withdrawn/internally transferred/traded. Please refer to the statement for your reference yet again and see the calculation below. 

This is the breakdown of Mr.Amposah’s statement:

Money lost on trades (1913) + Withdrawal (300) + Internal Transfer (361) = Amount initially deposited by Mr. Stephen (2575)

This statement is CLEAR proof that ACM Gold owes nothing to Mr. Amposah and his claims are baseless. 

ACM Gold, which has created a niche for itself by becoming the fastest growing broker in the African region, has absolutely NO reason to intentionally ruin its image and lose clients in that very particular area. ACM Gold, which also has regulations in South Africa, Financial Services Board (ACM Gold Forex Trading Pty and ACM Gold are two separate entities) and Mauritius, Financial Services Commission, is a fully regulated broker with thousands of clients and IBs around the globe.  If a fraud of such a nature had been committed, we would have received numerous complaints, which is not the case. 

Mr. Amposah, we demand that you STOP tarnishing ACM Gold's reputation as we have already responded to each and every one of your query at various forums. If you continue to display such behavior, we will lodge criminal charges and file a privacy violation case against you in Ghana. We suggest you to reconsider your actions and in case you are NOT acting under the shadow of a competitor or an ex-partner, we demand that you display a set of ethics and email us your queries at support@acmgold.com instead of playing with ACM Gold's repute publicly.

----------

Dave A (06-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Mr. Amposah,
> 
> *This is the breakdown of Mr.Amposah’s statement*:
> 
> Money lost on trades (1913) + Withdrawal (300) + Internal Transfer (361) = Amount initially deposited by Mr. Stephen (2575)
> 
> *This statement* is CLEAR proof that ACM Gold owes nothing to Mr. Amposah and his claims are baseless. 
> 
> ACM Gold, which has created a niche for itself by becoming the fastest growing broker in the African region, has absolutely NO reason to intentionally ruin its image and lose clients in that very particular area. ACM Gold, which also has regulations in South Africa, Financial Services Board (ACM Gold Forex Trading Pty and ACM Gold are two separate entities) and Mauritius, Financial Services Commission, is a fully regulated broker with thousands of clients and IBs around the globe. If a fraud of such a nature had been committed, we would have received numerous complaints, which is not the case. 
> ...


A very good afternoon to you ACM Gold Brand Rep :Big Grin: ,
This argument doesn’t end just so easily :Devil2: !
Notwithstanding any alleged act or omission of Mr Amposah, does corporate governance really allow you to make Mr Amposah’s financial/investment statements public to make your point :Confused: ! Was there not perhaps a better way to address a disgruntled investor/client? Is this the very best way to address the matter?
Is this not prima facie and ex facie also an invasion of his right to privacy?
Just a question! Nothing wrong with asking a question or two right?

 :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> Notwithstanding any alleged act or omission of Mr Amposah, does corporate governance really allow you to make Mr Amposah’s financial/investment statements public to make your point!


There is the significant matter of this claim in the OP that needed addressing:




> I opened live account with ACMGOLD last year and deposited $ 2600 usd through their bank account and started trading FOREX with their platform and was making profit.


The impression created is that ACMGOLD unreasonably skipped with the funds.

In my view, the OP brought the matter into the public domain for judgement, and has made certain untested statements. Only fair that the "jury" picked by the plaintiff gets to see the evidence of the defendant too  :Devil2:

----------

Citizen X (08-Jun-13)

----------


## sneakie

> There is the significant matter of this claim in the OP that needed addressing:
> 
> 
> The impression created is that ACMGOLD unreasonably skipped with the funds.
> 
> In my view, the OP brought the matter into the public domain for judgement, and has made certain untested statements. Only fair that the "jury" picked by the plaintiff gets to see the evidence of the defendant too


I agree it works both ways.

----------


## Dave A

And of course, the plaintiff has the opportunity of rebuttal  :Wink: 

If there's one thing I really like about the forum format - it all comes out in the wash in the end.

----------


## Dave S

> If there's one thing I really like about the forum format - it all comes out in the wash in the end.


Ditto

----------


## Citizen X

> And of course, the plaintiff has the opportunity of rebuttal 
> 
> If there's one thing I really like about the forum format - it all comes out in the wash in the end.


It sure does :Wink:

----------


## harounkola

This complaint does seem to be in bad taste...




> Mr. Amposah,
> 
> As we have already stated at numerous forums including the one you have highlighted, your claim has been deemed useless because we have sent you your account statement and explained to you that your equity has been withdrawn/internally transferred/traded. Please refer to the statement for your reference yet again and see the calculation below. 
> 
> This is the breakdown of Mr.Amposah’s statement:
> 
> Money lost on trades (1913) + Withdrawal (300) + Internal Transfer (361) = Amount initially deposited by Mr. Stephen (2575)
> 
> This statement is CLEAR proof that ACM Gold owes nothing to Mr. Amposah and his claims are baseless. 
> ...

----------


## philip_p

So, 3 years after - it didn't come out in the wash I assume. What's the case with ACM Gold - I couldn't understand if the claim was legit or just another one of those bitter losers.

----------


## Dave A

> So, 3 years after - it didn't come out in the wash I assume. What's the case with ACM Gold - I couldn't understand if the claim was legit or just another one of those bitter losers.


Based on the evidence presented, I'm inclined to lean toward a case of an upset loser.

----------


## philip_p

Not that I am considering changing my broker now but it's always good to know what's on the market, and I've been seeing this company many times recently.

----------


## Dave A

As an outsider to the industry, what differentiates one broker from another?

What makes a "good" Forex broker good? (or a "bad" broker bad, if that's easier to define).

----------


## soum500

Very good remark there are mistakes comment, some traders accuses the broker of failure. I heard a lot of good about this broker, I have a demo account with them. I am a beginner in trading. Actually I take all my time having proper knowledge with to launch on a real account.

----------


## redahinshaw33

I got a call from a trader for the first time in August 2017. Less than a year later, through a fabricated
process of baiting me with unbeliveable profits, and matching my losses, I was in over $185,000. The platform had assigned my personal broker to me, that called me from time to time to tell me about their new offers. And they said he was one of their top brokers, they further told me the broker had made a lot of people so rich.
The broker told me there was an insurance that they get on them, every trade that we do that's secured and we could never lose money, he will
put in there that it's an insured secure trade, and they buy the insurance for it.
so i was assured, I won't lose any money on if we lose. Okay? But the catch is, you have to bring in an additional $25,000 in order to get that secured trade status on your account. I stupidly did this.
Once I hit a certain profit level, I tried to remove money from them. That's when they denied me being able to take out my own money. They also told me to pay an additional fee to bring out my money.
I was blocked out of my accounts and denied withdrawal even after i contected them in various ways. Of course
they never told me that up front. So when I heard that, then it was pretty obvious to me that they were running a scam.I was very sad and confused after investing a lot. Earlier this year i was able to use the service of Assured Recover (you can google them). They offer the best in monetary recovery if you are victim of cryptocurrency fraud, binary options fraud, real estate Investment fraud and many more

----------

